
How a Remote Alaska Town Gets its Groceries - rmason
https://thehustle.co/how-a-remote-alaska-town-gets-its-groceries/
======
tomkat0789
This was an awesome read! Free enterprise at its best.

Another happy message in these times of corporate dominance of everything:

“Small town grocery stores are having kind of a renaissance because of
COVID-19,” he says. “Everyone is stuck at home and buying locally.”

------
Nevada-Smith
Adapt, improvise, overcome... life goes on.

